# poorly installed pigeon nets



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

about two months ago, i found two dead feral blue bars, tangled up in a poorly and unprofessionally installed pigeon net. i rang doorbells in the lowrise untill a nice lady let me in to remove them. i kindly told her i was a member of the CPA and a entrepreneur pigeon rehabber with a regular feral flock that visits my home. it was enough to gain her trust, and free the dead pigeons and a poor hen that was greiving the death of her mate. 
i called the city
i called the landlord
i called the property manager
yesterday, i went by the building once again to check the progress and feed another feral flock near by.
THE NET WAS GONE! 
i am not sure who read my post about two months ago, but i just wanted to let everyone know that it was gone, and i did my work to help the feathered cuties once again!!!

qp
queenpigeon


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You did a great thing and are to be commended. Thank you..............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi QP - just goes to show you that sometimes we can make a difference. Good for you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*freedom from nets!*

Hi qp,

Thank you for taking the time to act.

You obviously made a difference! 

I'm sure the feral pigeons appreciate you taking the initiative


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Who knows how many innocent lives you saved but getting the net moved. There should be more caring people like you in this sometimes cruel world


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good going QP..!


Nice outcome...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I remember your other thread & thought it was wonderful that you got involved.
You really made a difference. Your action has saved the lives of many birds. Thank you & may God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cooingsosweetly,

I remember your post about the pigeons you found in the net. 

Great job! That is wonderful! Now alot more pigeons will be cooingsosweetly for your namesake. Thank you for the action taken.

Feather


----------

